# Worst Beauty Recipe Book Ever Rant



## Genny (Feb 26, 2013)

I enjoy reading different soap making books, lotion making books, essential oil books, etc.  I've read probably hundreds of them over the years.  But I have finally found one that was so annoying & just overall an awful book. 
It's Natural Beauty Recipe Book by Gill Farrer-Halls
The misinformation and horrible recipe advice ran rampant through out it.  So I'm going to rant a little about it. 

When talking about eo's they stated that you should never take essential oils orally and it is illegal for a qualified aromatherapist to suggest this and that you should avoid contact with the mouth.  But then they have mouthwash recipes with myrrh, peppermint, lemon, thyme, fennel, chamomile & grapefruit eo's :shock:

Then when talking about making creams they state that home made creams will not be thick like commercial creams because commercial cream manufacturers use emulsifying machines.  I'm thinking that their creams are runny because of the recipe, like this one (it's not the entire recipe, I left out eo's because I didn't want to step into copyright violations):
Cream recipe:
1 tsp beeswax                                2 Tbsp almond oil
1/2 cup rosewater                           1 Tbsp jojoba oil
1 Tbsp glycerin
1 1/2 Tbsp cocoa butter
There's no preservative listed, no proper emulsifier and way too much water.

In one of their facial cream recipes, it's very similar to the previous cream except they add honey.  The honey is used as the preservative because, "hone inhibits the growth of bacteria".  That's an exact quote from the book 

All of their lotion, shampoo & conditioner recipes just involved adding pureed vegetables sick, oils, herbal water and eo's to bought bases.
Which wasn't at all what the description of the book implied.

Then when they got to soaps, it got a little confusing on some things.  This book is an all natural, all organic based book, but for some of their body soap recipes they instruct you to add laundry starch to your soap. 

When they talked about making cold processed soaps, they stated "Animal fats are highly saturated and clog the pores, causing blackheads and blemishes.  Tallow can also cause eczema and allergies."  Seriously, they actually stated that it causes eczema.

So, if you're looking at buying some recipe/info books, pass on this one.  I'm glad I just borrowed it from the library.


----------



## hoegarden (Feb 26, 2013)

Hmmmz... Weird...

I try with beeswax before and I failed. I was told that beeswax alone cannot be an emulsifier.

I can understand your irritation and the whole book contradicts itself.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 26, 2013)

Genny said:


> I'm glad I just borrowed it from the library.



That's really good!  I made the mistake of ordering a kindle book on soap making because it said it had recipes in it (which I would run though soap calc first!), anyway, it was a $3 kindle book.  That's $3 I wish I could have back because it had lots of melt and pour recipes.


----------



## Momonga (Feb 26, 2013)

Genny said:


> I'm glad I just borrowed it from the library.


 
But the time you spent reading it is gone and you will never get it back.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 26, 2013)

Momonga said:


> But the time you spent reading it is gone and you will never get it back.



oh my gosh, I never thought of that.  Now I am 30 minutes and $3 short!  CURSES!!


----------



## Genny (Feb 26, 2013)

I decided to check how much the book is to buy on Amazon & used ones are $63!?
The back of the book says $19.99.  Am I missing something?  
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1592532985/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 26, 2013)

That's crazy.  And the reviews aren't exactly stellar either.


----------



## soap_rat (Feb 26, 2013)

I appreciate you posting this rant, as I'd like to expand beyond soap and I need a book or two.  It won't be this one!  You'll never get that time back, but maybe by sharing this review on Amazon as well as here, you can save lots and lots of people's time (and money, and skin).

Is there a beginner book or two that you would recommend above all others?


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Feb 26, 2013)

Last night I got a video on my FB newsfeed about Felicia Day "Making Soap" in this fancy 'handmade' spa in Burbank, California. All she is doing is M&P, nothing else.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6oXyBTMNT8&feature=share"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6oXyBTMNT8&feature=share[/ame]


----------



## Cindiq4u (Feb 26, 2013)

OMGoodness, Funny thing is that I just purchased this book used from Amazon "much less". Haven't received it yet. Now I'm super curious~ I love new reads about soap and beauty products. It's always an adeventure...


----------



## Crocoturtle (Feb 26, 2013)

Genny said:


> I decided to check how much the book is to buy on Amazon & used ones are $63!?
> The back of the book says $19.99.  Am I missing something?
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/1592532985/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


 Probably out of print due to being terrible. Out of print makes the price go up.


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 26, 2013)

Well, now EVERYONE that has eczema should be excited that all they have to do is discontinue the use of any Tallow.  Eczema cured.  Hahaha!


----------



## Genny (Feb 26, 2013)

soap_rat said:


> I appreciate you posting this rant, as I'd like to expand beyond soap and I need a book or two.  It won't be this one!  You'll never get that time back, but maybe by sharing this review on Amazon as well as here, you can save lots and lots of people's time (and money, and skin).
> 
> Is there a beginner book or two that you would recommend above all others?



For lotions & stuff, I really like
The complete guide to creating oils, soaps, creams, and herbal gels for your mind and body : 101 natural body care recipes  by Marlene Jones
I can't remember off the top of my head if it talks about using preservatives though.


One of the best basic lotion books I've ever read though is most definitely Susan's (swift) Lotionmaking 101 e book  http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2010/12/lotionmaking-101-e-book-is-finally-done.html  It is a $29 donation though.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 26, 2013)

Lol. What year was the book written?


----------



## Genny (Feb 26, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Lol. What year was the book written?



The book said 2006.  But after reading reviews, I found out it's really just 2 of the authors books from 2004 that were put together.


----------



## danahuff (Feb 26, 2013)

soap_rat said:


> I appreciate you posting this rant, as I'd like to expand beyond soap and I need a book or two.  It won't be this one!  You'll never get that time back, but maybe by sharing this review on Amazon as well as here, you can save lots and lots of people's time (and money, and skin).
> 
> Is there a beginner book or two that you would recommend above all others?



_The Everything Soapmaking Book_ by Alicia Grosso. _Smart Soapmaking_ by Anne Watson. _Basic Soap Making_ by Elizabeth Letcavage and Patsy Buck.


----------



## hoegarden (Feb 26, 2013)

Don't think about it as wasting your 30min. Because you discover this author is being disorganised in her book and provide contradicting information. Next time if you have the chance to write a book on your own, you will know that you should not do the same as her/him. Its another experience earn. think positive.


----------

